# Fozzy won't stop sneezing...



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

A week ago, I started treating Fozzy with eye drops for a drippy eye. Didn't really seem to be doing much for him. The eye still waters and now he's been sneezing non-stop since Thursday night. He just starts having a sneezing fit and it's almost scary because he looks like he can't breathe...although I know he can. Then he takes his paw and vigorously rubs his eye and nose. Anyone know what this could be? If it's a cold/virus can it be treated with medicine or do we just have to wait it out?

I wish they could talk and tell us what is wrong when they are sick.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Sneezing non-stop for days on end isn't good. I'd take poor Fozzy back to the vet tomorrow, if it were me.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

With runny eyes and now sneezing it sounds like either an upper respiratory illness or allergies. Either way Fozzy probably needs to be seen by a vet so that you can figure out how best to make him feel better.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Fozzy sounds like he has Upper Respiratory Infection. Its a virus. Not much you can do about it. It can lead into bacterial infections in their lungs etc. Keep an eye on it. A vet will listen to the rattle to where it is located to determine if its gone on to the lungs etc.

I had a vet admit hes given cats anitbiotic, which did no good, since it was a virus. But the people demanded a treatment. It just stoppped it from spreading if it was going to but didnt rid it of the virus. Antibiotics are hard on a cats system so its a toss up.

Part of the cold is the watery eyes. Dont let it go on for over two weeks. If the sneezing slows down it means its getting better.

Ive dealt with a kitten recently who came to me with a rattle sound. URI. Ive taken him to the vet twice not. It never moves out of its head. I got frustrated, gave it antibiotics and didnt change a thing. The rattle sound terrible and he was mouth breathing but never moved from the head which was hard to watch him stuggle. It eventually has disappeared but took a month and half. His immune system was compromised. I had him on matike DMG vitamins to boost his immune system during this also.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope it's nothing too serious, Heather, you sure could use a break.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Poor Fozzy. I hope he feels better soon


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Ok, well last night...he didn't sneeze near as much and overnight he didn't wake me up at all with his sneezing so maybe he is turning the corner! His eye also looked better yesterday and I didn't even notice it watering!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sounds like he is turning a corner Heather.  Im sure with the stress of exploring his new home it made him suseptable. But with all the TLC he gets from you its the best medicine for a virus!


----------

